# Judging by appearance yet totally confident?



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

One thing I don't get about SJs, especially the ones who like correcting other people.

*If they judge only by appearance, how are they so convinced that they are right? *

They even go so far as to not accept any diverging viewpoint in the presence of proof!

I argued with one SJ that there is such a thing as soup made from seafood, he said no such thing exists, then I went online and I showed him some seafood soup recipes and he still continued to say and think that seafood soup doesn't exist!

So my question is: *How are they so confident they're right, even though they base their points of view on either nothing or a superficial understanding of things?*

Thanks.


----------



## VinnieB (Mar 3, 2015)

Maybe they _are_ a bit superficial?


----------



## Sangmu (Feb 18, 2014)

This hasn't been my experience with SJ's.

Also, I need shrimp chowder now.


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

This is not for SJs in particular. I've found it in several other types as well. And no, we are not superficial. Sure, some might be, but I'm pretty sure SJs in general are not. 



> If they judge only by appearance


I've never noticed that SJs in particular does this. 



> even though they base their points of view on either nothing or a superficial understanding of things


I would never do this, and I don't think it's an attribute for SJs.



> I argued with one SJ that there is such a thing as soup made from seafood, he said no such thing exists, then I went online and I showed him some seafood soup recipes and he still continued to say and think that seafood soup doesn't exist!


This seems to be one particular SJ, and not a person representing SJs in general?



> They even go so far as to not accept any diverging viewpoint in the presence of proof!


No, we wouldn't. 

As always, I can only answer for xSTJs. Really, just myself, and if something, ESTJs. But these are my thoughts, and I think they are pretty accurate.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Some of us(yeah,I'm probably an ESFJ after allroud might do it sometimes,but not all of us and not only us.
You know who I often see doing something like that too?INTPs


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

Living dead said:


> INTPs


I've never met such an INTP.

Also, this is only based on two SJs I know who do this.

A third SJ I know is really nice and will actually listen to diverging viewpoints.

The key must be in the upbringing, whether or not they were raised in an authoritarian/tyrannical household, or a more loving, open-minded one.

It's interesting how I can chat with one of them and find some consensus, while another one will even go so far as to refuse to notice the proof against his viewpoint, although they very similar to one-another and are even friends!

How do these authoritarian people totally refuse to see what's right in front of them? Are they afraid they will be criticized or that they will look foolish? Why is accepting that they were wrong utterly impossible?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

The Proof said:


> I've never met such an INTP.
> 
> Also, this is only based on one SJ I know who does this, could be a result of his upbringing.
> 
> ...


True,but very different from your first post,isn't it?


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

Living dead said:


> True,but very different from your first post,isn't it?


I asked a question, got feedback, implemented feedback into existing perception, reanalyzed perception, perception changed

that's how the machine works :th_wink:

If I was the type to just keep banging on about the same old things I would've been accepted into the communist party years ago :wink: (they're not big on changing points of view..)


----------

